# Rahmengrösse Radon Slide 150 9.0 Modell 2013



## cube_team (20. März 2013)

Hallo!

Ich will mir ein Slide 150 9.0 Modell 2013 bestellen. Da man das leider nirgends probe fahren kann würde ich gerne wissen welche Rahmengrösse ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Meine Daten:

Grösse 1,83m
Schrittlänge: ca. 86cm

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Schwierig bei Dir ! Ich hab 183 / 89 mit 20". Ist aber die Untergrenze. 18" wäre mir lieber weil kleiner und handlicher. Geht aber nicht, weil das Sattelrohr zu weit raus muß. Bei Dir könnte 18" grade so passen. Dann haste ne kleine handliche Rennfeile. Aber sehr wahrscheinlich wird es auf 20" hinauslaufen weil Du sonst zu gedrückt sitzt. Fahre mal ein Cube Probe ( Geo im Internet vorher vergleichen). Dann weißte bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

schau doch mal bei den Servicepartnern in Deiner Nähe, ob jemand ein Slide 150 9.0 zum Probefahren vor Ort hat. Ansonsten sind wir leider erst Anfang im Süden, auf dem Bike Festival Gardasee.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Service-Partner_id_5257_.htm

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## cube_team (20. März 2013)

Ich war erst bei einem Servicepartner in München aber der hatte leider keins da. Dann muss ich vielleicht mal in Todtnau schauen. Das wäre der nächste Servicepartner in meiner Nähe. 
Aber könnt ihr mir als Firma Radon keinen Tipp geben welche Grösse gut für mich wäre?
Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Stereo Pro 2012 in 18" welches mir fast etwas zu klein ist...


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Genau das meinte ich, 19" wären perfekt für Dich. Von Cube gibt es das AMS in 19". Das solltest Du mal fahren. Ansonsten vergleiche die GEO mit anderen 20" und fahre bei Dir Vorort zur Probe, dann weißte bescheid.


----------



## cube_team (21. März 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt mal die Rahmengrösse meines Cube Stereo in 18 gegen die des Radon Slide 150 in 18 verglichen.
Das Radon ist in 18" von den Massen her ein wenig grösser. Von dem her könnte es passen. 
Wobei das Radon in 20 wohl zu gross wäre denke ich.

Die Grafiken sind anbei


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. März 2013)

19.436 Zoll kommt bei Dir raus
Bei mir sieht es fast gleich aus .... Werde heute mein Glück für eine Probefahrt in Stuttgart versuchen.


----------



## cube_team (22. März 2013)

Wäre froh wenn du danach vielleicht kurz berichten könntest wie es bei dir aussieht.
Ich kann leider keins Probe fahren in meiner Umgebung


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. März 2013)

Ist leider nix draus geworden.
Da auf der Radon-HP bei den Öffnungszeiten nur die Hälfte steht.... Das " November-März ab 18Uhr wurde weggelassen.
Aber durchs Fenster konnte ich unter anderem ein 8.0 in Grün erblicken.
Eventuell fahre ich morgen nochmal hin.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. März 2013)

cube_team schrieb:


> Ich war erst bei einem Servicepartner in München aber der hatte leider keins da. Dann muss ich vielleicht mal in Todtnau schauen. Das wäre der nächste Servicepartner in meiner Nähe.



Schau mal beimPreisinger in Oberhaching, der hat fast immer ein Slide da.

http://www.bikestation-preisinger.de/

sollte kein Problem darstellen, den von München aus zu erreichen.


----------



## Trail-Fail (24. März 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Ist leider nix draus geworden.
> Da auf der Radon-HP bei den Öffnungszeiten nur die Hälfte steht.... Das " November-März ab 18Uhr wurde weggelassen.
> Aber durchs Fenster konnte ich unter anderem ein 8.0 in Grün erblicken.
> Eventuell fahre ich morgen nochmal hin.



Wo kann man denn Radons in Stuttgart probefahren? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. März 2013)

@Trail-Fail

Ich wollte mein Glück bei Flowride versuchen ... leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## Trail-Fail (24. März 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @_Trail-Fail_
> 
> Ich wollte mein Glück bei Flowride versuchen ... leider ohne Erfolg



Weil nicht geöffnet war? Aber weißt du, ob die überhaupt Testräder haben?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. März 2013)

Jup habe angerufen damit ich am SA nicht nochmal umsonst reinfahre.
Kontakt war sehr nett aber er hat keine "Test"_Räder da.
Das Rad welches ich durchs Fenster gesehen habe, war ne Kundenbestellung welche am Freitagabend abgeholt wurde.


----------



## Trail-Fail (24. März 2013)

ok danke, gut zu wissen. Probefahren im Stuttgarter Raum wird wohl schwer.


----------



## filiale (24. März 2013)

Fast kein Servicepartner hat Räder zum testen. Ich hatte auch mal mein Glück versucht und ausnahmslos am Tel. mitgeteilt bekommen, dass es schlecht fürs Geschäft wäre, wenn man sich Radon Räder zum Verkauf hinstellt. Dann würde die Kundschaft oft nix anderes mehr kaufen (Preis/Leistung). Es wäre daher eine schlechte Strategie sich nur von einem Hersteller abhängig zu machen. Man muß Heutzutage breitbeinig aufgestellt sein und mehrere Hersteller verkaufen um wirtschaftlich zu sein. Ergo bieten die Servicepartner sehr guten Radon Service, aber meistens muß man warten bis ein Kundenauftrag kommt um das bestellte Kundenfahrrad zu testen (wenn man darf).


----------



## RadonRico (24. März 2013)

Also ich bin 1.76 groß und habe das Slide in 18zoll Zuhause stehen! Die Größe passt echt prima. 

(Sitzrohr ist fast ganz unten. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. März 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> schau doch mal bei den Servicepartnern in Deiner Nähe, ob jemand ein Slide 150 9.0 zum Probefahren vor Ort hat. Ansonsten sind wir leider erst Anfang im Süden, auf dem Bike Festival Gardasee.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ihr nehmt da n bissl mehr bikes mit als beim Testival in Brixen! Im vorfeld das Swoop groß angekündigt und ihr hattet nur eins dabei, auch vom Slide waren nur zwei da, sehr enttäuschend das ganze.


----------



## Cartel (27. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin 185 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84. War letzten Samstag bei HS in Bonn und bin auf dem Slide 150 9.0 Probe gesessen. Ich stellte mir auch die Frage ob 18 oder 20". 
Ich kann ganz klar sagen, dass 20" besser passen. Man muss auch sagen, dass das 20" slide mit 48,5 cm eher einem 19" Bike entspricht. 

Habe ein Cube Hardtail in 20" und das Slide wirkt auf alle Fälle ein wenig kleiner, verspielter! Will auch mehr auf Trails/bergab unterwegs sein...werde aber wie gesagt trotzdem dass größere  20" nehmen. Das 18" is einfach zu klein...

Grüsse


----------



## cube_team (27. März 2013)

Cartel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin 185 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84. War letzten Samstag bei HS in Bonn und bin auf dem Slide 150 9.0 Probe gesessen. Ich stellte mir auch die Frage ob 18 oder 20".
> Ich kann ganz klar sagen, dass 20" besser passen. Man muss auch sagen, dass das 20" slide mit 48,5 cm eher einem 19" Bike entspricht.
> ...



Servus Cartel

Könntest du hier mal ein Foto von dir auf dem Bike reinstellen wenn du es hast, damit man ungefähr abschätzen kann wie deine Sitzposition ist?


----------



## corwe (28. Mai 2013)

Schaue mir auch gerade das Radon Slide 150 9.0 an. Hat jemand eine Größenempfehlung/Erfahrung bei 188 cm und 88 cm Schritthöhe? Den vorherigen Posts nach scheint das recht genau zwischen 20'' und 22'' zu sein.


----------



## frx_Bender (28. Mai 2013)

laut Faustformel (Schrittlänge x 0,226 = Rahmengröße in Zoll) 88 x 0,226 = 19,88 --> 20". 
Bin selber 184/86 und mir passt mein 20" super. 22" würdest du viel zu gestreckt drauf sitzen!!


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

183 bei 89 und kann sagen 20" ist perfekt !


----------



## corwe (29. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## ElMojito (14. Januar 2014)

Sorry, dass ich das Thema wieder heraus krame, bin mir nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich brauche... Bin ca. 182 mit Schrittlänge 83.. Probefahren kann ich hier leider nirgends.. Oder kommt hier wer aus Raum Bielefeld mit nem Slide 150 in 18" oder 20"?


----------



## theedee (14. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man die Größe des Rades nach der Schrittlänge beurteilt. Da man die Sattelstütze einstellen kann wie man will ist die Höhe doch in erster Linie total egal. Wichtig ist nur das man im stehen mit beiden Beinen gut auf den Boden kommt um nicht im Gelände ständig umzukippen. Viel wichtiger ist doch die Oberrohrlänge. Denn in der Länge kann man einem Rad kaum was verändern ohne die Fahreigenschaften zu verhunzen.
Mir wird immer nach Formel ein kleiner Rahmen nahegelegt auf dem ich dann sitze wie ein Affe. Beim Slide 150 würde ich im Zweifelsfall ne Nummer größer nehmen (also 20 statt 18) da das 20er effektiv nur 1 Zoll größer ist als das 18er (also ein 19er und kein 20er). Die 2 cm mehr in der Länge kann man dann zur Not über verschieben des Sattels weitgehend kompensieren.


----------



## ElMojito (15. Januar 2014)

Reach usw. Ist mir auch wichtiger....
wie groß bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?
Wäre evtl. ein Anhaltspunkt für mich...
Tendiere zum 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (15. Januar 2014)

182cm, 82cm Schrittmaß (sogenannter Sitzriese ).
Auf einem 18 Zoll Rahmen hatte ich eine Stütze mit 2cm Setback und den Sattel obendrein noch relativ weit hinten in der Klemme da ich sonst für meinen Geschmack zu nah am Lenker war. Dadurch war der Schwerpunkt aber sehr weit hinten was beim Bergauffahren relativ nervig ist.

Da die 20 Zoll grad wieder da sind (und nochmal günstiger) würde ichs einfach ausprobieren und zur Not wieder zurückschicken wenns nicht zu deinen Ansprüchen passt.


----------



## Kurbelfrank (16. Januar 2014)

Hab das '13er 9.0 in 18 Zoll, bei einer Körpergröße von 180cm und einer Schrittlänge von 81.5cm.
Sitze sehr bequem drauf, noch mit Originalcockpit. Sattelstangenauszug siehe Album.
Kann leider nichts zum 20 Zoll Modell sagen, dass bin ich nicht Probe gefahren


----------



## ElMojito (16. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre gerne mit kurzem Vorbau, daher kommt 20" wohl eher in Frage...
Aber ich überlege noch


----------



## divzeploe (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich das heute auf der Homepage von bike-discount richtig gesehen habe, dann ist das Bike nur noch in 20" erhältlich. Aber der Preis ist der Knaller.
Damit scheint dir die Überlegung abgenommen worden zu sein.


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2014)

Interessanter Weise haben nur die E1 / E2 Modelle ab und an Probleme mit den Kettenstreben gehabt (Risse, gibt einige Einträge mit Bild und Nachweis hier im Forum). Daher würde ich mir nur das normale Slide holen, aber nicht die E Serie.


----------



## ElMojito (17. Januar 2014)

Moment Kettenstreben Probleme? 
Da bin ich leider schon gebranntmarkt.
Is an den E Modellen denn was am Rahmen anders? Dachte die sind nur etwas auf Enduro getrimmt....
Eigene sollte das Rad mein jetziges ergänzen... Habe nen Freerider (Trek Scratch) und wollte mit dem Slide ein solides AM bike haben, das auf Touren auch mal nen Drop oder nen technischen ruppigen Trail weg steckt....
Also schon  manchmal als leichtes Enduro missbrauchen....
Dachte das geht auch locker damit... Geo ect. und die Tatsache, dass Radon ja die in Richtung Enduro gepimten Modelle raus gebracht hat, haben mich schon von dem Bike überzeugt.... Der Preis hat da sein übriges getan.... Hatte mit meinem Trek leider derbe Probleme mit der Ersatzteil Lieferung wegen gerissener Strebe... Und das innerhalb der Garantie und obwohl das ein Bekanntes Problem mit den Streben war....
Also nochmal hab ich da kein Bock drauf.... 
Passieren kann immer mal was, aber wenn solche Probleme schon vorher bekannt sind, bin ich jedenfalls sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. Januar 2014)

Gibt ja andere Hersteller die solide AM Bikes bauen ;-)


----------



## Kurbelfrank (17. Januar 2014)

Das 9.0 SE gehört aber nicht zur E Serie.
Ich vermute das SE steht für Special Edition aufgrund des Rock Shox statt Fox Fahrwerks.


----------



## theedee (18. Januar 2014)

Kurbelfrank schrieb:


> Das 9.0 SE gehört aber nicht zur E Serie.
> Ich vermute das SE steht für Special Edition aufgrund des Rock Shox statt Fox Fahrwerks.



So ist es, und das Rock Shox Fahrwerk ist der Grund warum ich mir genau das gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (18. Januar 2014)

@Pizzaplanet Ja aber der Preis ist halt verlockend...



Der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich Identisch, bei E, SE und halt ohne Buchstabenkürzel... Richtig?
Dann dürften die Probleme ja bei allen Modellen vorkommen....
Sehr schade eigentlich.


----------



## theedee (18. Januar 2014)

ElMojito schrieb:


> @Pizzaplanet Ja aber der Preis ist halt verlockend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, es könnte sein das die E-Serie eine schlechte Charge Hinterbauten abbekommen hat (vermutlich eher kleine Stückzahl, und da die Umlenkschwinge eine andere ist ist der Rahmen nicht exakt gleich wodurch alle Rahmen einer Charge zum E-Modell gehören) oder das der Rahmen für den Einsatzzweck hartes Enduro doch eine Spur zu schwach ist. Allzu große Sorgen würde ich mir jedenfalls nicht machen da Radon recht große Mengen verkauft und so die Anzahl der Brüche in Prozent umgerechnet ziemlich klein ist.


----------



## theedee (18. Januar 2014)

Mist, zitieren statt bearbeiten gedrückt. Und einen löschen Button finde ich nicht.


----------



## ElMojito (18. Januar 2014)

Mhmm schwierig


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Januar 2014)

Also Ich habe noch keine schadhafte Kettenstrebe gesehen und auch noch keinen gebrochen Rahmen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2014)

Dass die Radon Rahmen stabil sind das ist bekannt, daher gibt es auch keine gebrochenen Rahmen. Aber die Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte von eingerissenen Kettenstreben im Slide Thread (suche mit dem Wort riss) sind nun mal da.
Ich kenne nicht die interne Kommunikation zwischen Serviceabteilung/Reklamation und Entwicklung von Bodo. Bei solchen Schäden wäre es eventuell sinnvoll den Entwickler mit einzubeziehen um weiterhin zu optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (18. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dass die Radon Rahmen stabil sind das ist bekannt, daher gibt es auch keine gebrochenen Rahmen. Aber die Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte von eingerissenen Kettenstreben im Slide Thread (suche mit dem Wort riss) sind nun mal da.
> Ich kenne nicht die interne Kommunikation zwischen Serviceabteilung/Reklamation und Entwicklung von Bodo. Bei solchen Schäden wäre es eventuell sinnvoll den Entwickler mit einzubeziehen um weiterhin zu optimieren.



Gilt das überhaupt noch für die 2013er Modelle? Irgendwann wurde an der Schwinge eine neue Verstärkung angebracht, aber ich weiß nicht ab welchem Modelljahr.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dass die Radon Rahmen stabil sind das ist bekannt, daher gibt es auch keine gebrochenen Rahmen. Aber die Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte von eingerissenen Kettenstreben im Slide Thread (suche mit dem Wort riss) sind nun mal da.
> Ich kenne nicht die interne Kommunikation zwischen Serviceabteilung/Reklamation und Entwicklung von Bodo. Bei solchen Schäden wäre es eventuell sinnvoll den Entwickler mit einzubeziehen um weiterhin zu optimieren.


Hallo
Die im Forum angesprochen Fälle ist das Slide ED ein Ableger des Slide 140 und nicht das Slide E das in allen Rahmenbauteilen
mit den Slide 150 gleich ist auch da wahr die Häufigkeit des Schadens sehr gering .


----------



## ElMojito (18. Januar 2014)

@BODOPROBST 

wenn dein Username auch dein richtiger Name ist, dann brauch ich ja bei Radon nicht mehr anrufen... Weil die richtige Person schon geantwortet hat. 

Danke


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2014)

Na das hört dich doch gut an. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Carnologe (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Radonisten,

gibt es noch die Möglichkeit ein 2013er Model zu bekommen? Gebraucht nur ungerne...


----------



## Chainrider (3. März 2014)

Ich fahre das 9.0 in 20". ich bin 1,86m und hab ne 90,5 cm Schrittlänge. Passt gut! Denke auch über Verkauf nach...


----------



## Dan0111 (4. März 2014)

Echt? Würde dir 22" nicht besser passen? Alos ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm bei 1,81m und finde das mir das 20" echt gut passt. Kommt dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder auf die eigenen Vorlieben an...


----------



## speedrage (4. März 2014)

Ich bin 1,80 mit Schrittlänge 84 cm und habe 2013 Slides in 18+20" längere Zeit gefahren. 
Fazit: Das 18" macht mir mehr Spaß und ist wendiger. Fahre damit nicht nur Trails sondern auch Touren und habe immer ein lächeln im Gesicht


----------



## Chainrider (4. März 2014)

ja genau... kommste gut mit um die Ecken. die 20" fallen aber auch eher klein aus. ich hab mein cube hardtail in 20" und damals mein Giant Reign auch in L.. das hat super geklappt.


----------



## Chainrider (4. März 2014)

ach ja - ich verkauf meins grade 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/341960-radon-slide-9-0-150-2013-mit-2014er-teilen-gepflegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan0111 (4. März 2014)

Mir war das 18" irgendwie zu klein. Bin ich mir so gequetscht vorgekommen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. März 2014)

Hab das Slide 150 8.0 in 18" bei 1,80m Größe und einer Schrittlänge von ~78cm.
In den 18er Rahmen bekomm ich grad noch 0,7l Flaschen rein. Das finde ich auch noch erwähnenswert.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. März 2014)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das Thema wieder heraus krame, bin mir nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich brauche... Bin ca. 182 mit Schrittlänge 83.. Probefahren kann ich hier leider nirgends.. Oder kommt hier wer aus Raum Bielefeld mit nem Slide 150 in 18" oder 20"?


 
18"


----------



## cemetery (26. März 2014)

Wo das Thema eh gerade wieder oben ist. Was wäre denn die Empfehlung für 1,90 und 94cm Schrittlänge? Sollte ja genau die Grenze zwischen 20 und 22" sein. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich aber eher zu 22" tendieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wo das Thema eh gerade wieder oben ist. Was wäre denn die Empfehlung für 1,90 und 94cm Schrittlänge? Sollte ja genau die Grenze zwischen 20 und 22" sein. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich aber eher zu 22" tendieren.


Ist mitunter auch immer eine Geschmacksfrage. Magst Du tendenziell eher kleine, wendige oder größere, laufruhigere Rahmen?


----------



## cemetery (26. März 2014)

Würde sagen tendenziell eher laufruhiger. Mein ZR Race 29er passt in 22" z.B. wie angegossen. Die Räder sind aber natürlich zu verschieden um da wirklich vergleiche zu ziehen. Was ich aber definitiv gar nicht mag ist zusammen gestaucht auf dem Rad sitzen oder mit Sattelüberhöhung durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Würde sagen tendenziell eher laufruhiger. Mein ZR Race 29er passt in 22" z.B. wie angegossen. Die Räder sind aber natürlich zu verschieden um da wirklich vergleiche zu ziehen. Was ich aber definitiv gar nicht mag ist zusammen gestaucht auf dem Rad sitzen oder mit Sattelüberhöhung durch die Gegend zu fahren.


Du beantwortest die Frage ja quasi schon selbst =) Ich würde dann das 22" empfehlen.


----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

Danke  War mir eigentlich nur unsicher ob die Beine für den Rahmen zu kurz sind mit der Reverb.  Wenn man die nicht voll nutzen könnte wäre ja doof.


----------



## EL_Se (21. April 2014)

Ich häng mich hier mal dran bin am überlegen mir ein slide e1 zuzulegen, bin mir aber unsicher wegen der Größe. Bin ca. 1,71 groß mit schrittlänge von knapp 80cm. Zufällig wer aus dem raum Göttingen - Kassel komme aus Hann. Münden

Mfg Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

